# Wyjatki w akcentowaniu



## Lisica

W j.polskim akcent generalnie przypada na przedostatnia sylabę (poza kilkoma wyjątkami). Ostatnio jednak coraz częściej slyszę przesunięty akcent Czy to jest poprawne, czy to bledy językowe?
1. PApryka
2. PREzydent (ale w odmianie już np. prezyDEnta, a nie PREzydenta)
3. oKOlica

Głupieję


----------



## majlo

Nigdy w życiu nie słyszałem takiego akcentowania w swoim otoczeniu...


----------



## marco_2

A ja też słyszę coraz częściej. I to z ust ludzi, którzy z drugiej strony mówią "przySZLIŹmy,zrobiLIŹmy"


----------



## kknd

wyrazy w odmianie mają tendencję do tracenia swojego wyjątkowego akcentu w mianowniku (na trzecią sylabę od końca). ponadto wyrazy _prezydent_  i _okolica_, _papryka_, _fabryka_ akcentuje się zasadniczo na trzecią sylabę od końca, przy czym coraz częściej słyszy się akcent na drugą od końca.

niektóre wyrazy „kolą” bardziej, inne mniej – niektóre wzorce są już usankcjonowane w słownikach; a co do błędów językowych spotkałem się kiedyś z następującym zdaniem: w języku potocznym (czy też mówionym) nie ma błędów językowych.


----------



## jazyk

Nie wiem, czy to po prostu wrażenie, ale zdaje mi się, że mój znajomy z Katowic mówi robić, rozmawiać atd. On mieszka w Czechach i studiuje język czeski, może to jakiś wpływ zewnętrzny lub mam woskowinę w uszach?


----------



## Lisica

majlo said:


> Nigdy w życiu nie słyszałem takiego akcentowania w swoim otoczeniu...


 
Usłyszałam te słowa w wiadomościach w TV. Dlatego tak sie zdziwiłam i zaczęłam zastanawiać, czy ja mówię niepoprawnie, czy w TV juz przesadzają.

Słyszałam też "Muszę oddać samochód do meCHAnika"

Czy znacie jakieś źródło, gdzie można znaleźć te wyjątki?


----------



## kknd

z wyrazem _mechanika_ jest mały psikus: jako nauka (mianownik) będzie podobnie do _fizyka_, _matematyka_, _etyka_ – akcent pada na trzecią sylabę od końca; jeśli chodzi o osobę (dopełniacz/biernik), to akcentowana będzie druga sylaba od końca. uwaga: _nauka_ jest na drugą sylabę od końca! ;p


----------



## Oletta

jazyk said:


> Nie wiem, czy to po prostu wrażenie, ale zdaje mi się, że mój znajomy z Katowic mówi robić, rozmawiać atd. On mieszka w Czechach i studiuje język czeski, może to jakiś wpływ zewnętrzny lub mam woskowinę w uszach?


 Czy on jest rodowitym Ślązakiem? Ślązacy nie stawiają tak akcentu (chyba, że na wskutek nauki innych języków coś mu się pomieszało ;-)).


----------



## jazyk

Tak, on się urodził w Katowicach.


----------



## Oletta

Z pewnością nie jest to wpływ gwary śląskiej. Gdzieś musi tkwić przyczyna.


----------



## BezierCurve

> 1. PApryka
> 2. PREzydent (ale w odmianie już np. prezyDEnta, a nie PREzydenta)
> 3. oKOlica


 
_Papryka_ - może przez skojarzenie z "fizyką" i innymi "-ykami"? We wpływ naszych bratanków, Węgrów, którzy pochłaniają i eksportują (a przynajmniej eksportowali) tego masę, jakoś nie wierzę.

Za to _prezydent_ brzmi bardziej po prezydencku, kiedy się go zaakcentuje jak w American English. Aż by się chciało dodać _of the United States_. Więc może stąd?

_Okolica _to dla mnie zagadka. Może wypływa to z częstego używania liczby mnogiej w dopełniaczu (chłopak z okolic Bytomia), w której akcent pada na "-ko-" i stąd transplantacja akcentu w liczbie pojedynczej?


----------



## Lisica

No to jak to jest z tym prezydentem? Przedostatnia, czy 3. od końca? A jeśli 3. od końca, to dlaczego? To mi wygląda na jakąś angielską kalkę (tak jak pisze BezierCurve: the president of the USA)

Jedno jest pewne - "polska język - trudna język"


----------



## marco_2

Wg mojego "Podręcznego słownika poprawnej wymowy polskiej" można mówić "PREzydent" i "preZYdent", "PApryka" i "paPRYka", "oKOlica" i "okoLIca". W wypadku słów pochodzenia obcego mogę zrozumieć dopuszczanie wariantywności akcentu, ale dlaczego w tak polskim słowie jak "okolica" dopuszcza się akcent proparoksytoniczny czyli na trzeciej sylabie od końca - trudno dociec. Podobnie wygląda sprawa z "rzeczpospolitą" - tu również wydawnictwa poprawnościowe dają wolność wyboru.


----------



## JakubikF

A jak akcentujecie "rzeczpospolitą"? Ja akcentuję "rzeczposPOlita" (lub "rzeczyposPOlita). Z uwagi na długość i fakt, że jest to słowo złożone z dwóch innych, akcentowanie na przedostatnią sylabę, jest dla mnie niewygodne.


----------



## jazyk

RzeczspospOlita.


----------



## marco_2

JakubikF said:


> A jak akcentujecie "rzeczpospolitą"? Ja akcentuję "rzeczposPOlita" (lub "rzeczyposPOlita). Z uwagi na długość i fakt, że jest to słowo złożone z dwóch innych, akcentowanie na przedostatnią sylabę, jest dla mnie niewygodne.


 
Przyznam, że raz akcentuję tak, a innym razem inaczej. Natomiast w mianowniku nie można mówić "rzeczypospolita", tylko "rzeczpospolita", zaś w przypadkach zależnych obie formy są poprawne, tj. "rzeczypospolitej" albo "rzeczpospolitej" itd.


----------



## marco_2

Bardzo wiele osób mówi też "anAliza" (co jest zgodne z akcentem w języku pochodzenia - nasze słowniki pozwalają mówić zarówno "anAliza", jak i "analIza"), nikt natomiast nie akcentuje "sYnteza", co brzmiałoby nieco zabawnie.


----------



## kknd

Przytoczone przez ciebie wyrazy łączy tylko przeciwstawność znaczenia – morfologicznie to całkowicie różne wyrazy (choć oba pochodzenia greckiego); nie mniej jako ciekawostka: w angielskim wyraz _synthesis_ akcentowany jest np. na pierwszą sylabę… (tak więc uwaga z odczuciami! ;p)


----------



## jazyk

Jak się poprawnie wymawia _pracował_? Wczoraj słyszałem _pracow*a*ł_.


----------



## BezierCurve

Jedyny powód takiego akcentowania jaki przychodzi mi do głowy, to podkreślenie czasu przeszłego (tzn. że już nie pracuje):

- On pracuje w policji.
- Pracował.

Normalnie jest to druga sylaba od końca: pracował.


----------



## jazyk

Dzień dobry.


  Dopiero słyszałem w telewizji, jak ktoś mówi zainwestować trzy razy a zainteresować raz w tym samym wywadzie. Czy to normalne? Nie myślę, że mam zły słuch.


----------



## BezierCurve

EDIT: A może po prostu mówca próbował jak najszybciej przebrnąć prze 4 sylaby, zatrzymując się dopiero na ostatniej?


----------



## jazyk

Nie wiem, ja myślę, że on mówił całkiem powoli.


----------



## mokinga

Ja już w Polsce nie mieszkam od 25-u lat ale akcentowanie niektórych  przytaczanych tu slów przypomina mi melodję języka rosyjskiego (pamiętam  filmy, 3 lata nauki w szkole itd). 

(P.S. przepraszam jeżeli popełniłam błędy gramatyczne.)


----------



## kknd

w ramach komentarza


----------



## Oletta

W moim odczuciu jest to niedbała wymowa zaczerpnięta z gwar, szczególnie "bliskie" jest mi zainteresować, na Śląsku często akcentowane w ten sposób, ale Ślązacy nie zaciągają, to o czym mówi mokinga, występuje w akcentowaniu "kresowym", też można usłyszeć w TV. Nie wiem czy jazyk usłyszał akcent "zaciągający", tj. długi, czy krótki - na moduł śląski.


----------



## BezierCurve

Zdaje się, że Jazykowi chodziło o to, _która_ sylaba jest akcentowana, a nie _jak mocno_ ją zaakcentowano...


----------



## jazyk

Dokładnie tak, ale spodobało mi się to video.


----------



## Oletta

Tak, wiem, nawiązałam do spostrzeżenia mokingi. Trudno wyciągać wnioski, czy jest to wpływ rosyjski czy inny, gdy nie wiemy "_jak mocno_ ją zaakcentowano..."


----------



## vianie

Jak państwo akcentuje słowo "muzyka" ?


----------



## Ben Jamin

vianie said:


> Jak państwo akcentują słowo "muzyka" ?


 Różnie, 'm*u*zyka' (jeśli słowo ma akcent zdaniowy), albo 'muz*y*ka' jeżeli nie ma.
Ta m*u*zyka mi się podoba
Co robiłeś? Słuchałem muz*y*ki.


----------



## vianie

Ben Jamin said:


> Różnie, 'm*u*zyka' (jeśli słowo ma akcent zdaniowy), albo 'muz*y*ka' jeżeli nie ma.
> Ta m*u*zyka mi się podoba
> Co robiłeś? Słuchałem muz*y*ki.


 
A kdybym chciał zaakcentować obie słowa obu słów w tym samym stopniu, to jak państwo mówiliby? 

Co robiłeś? Ale, muzyki słuchałem.


----------



## JakubikF

vianie said:


> Co robiłeś? Ale, muzyki słuchałem.



To zdanie jest źle skonstruowane. Trudno zrozumieć intencję i logikę tego zdania.


----------



## vianie

JakubikF said:


> To zdanie jest źle skonstruowane. Trudno zrozumieć intencję i logikę tego zdania.


 
Rozumiem, nie mogę tyle aplikować sposobów wyrażania słowacczyźny. Spróbuję zatem: Co robiłeś? Nowej muzyki słuchałem. Czy jest to teraz logicznejsze?


----------



## jazyk

> Co robiłeś? Słuchałem muz*y*ki.


Nie myślę, że _muz*y*ki _jest poprawne.


----------



## jazyk

Nie myślę, że akcentowanie muz*y*ki jest poprawne. Przypadek jest poprawny, bo czasownik _słuchać _wymaga dopełniacza.


----------



## JakubikF

vianie said:


> Co robiłeś? Nowej muzyki słuchałem.



Wypowiem się jako użytkownik polszczyzny - językoznawcą nie jestem.
Ja w każdym zdaniu niezależnie od pozycji słowa "muzyka" zaakcentowałbym "m*u*zyka".

Druga uwaga.

Jeśli przykład miałby być standardowy, to powinno się napisać tak:

A: Co robiłeś?
B: Słuchałem nowej m*u*zyki (tutaj inny szyk zdania)

zdanie "Nowej muzyki słuchałem" kładzie akcent na "nowej muzyki". Zdanie poprawne, ale nie zbyt dobre na przykład chyba, że taka była Twoja intencja.


----------



## JakubikF

jazyk said:


> Nie myślę _sądzę_, że akcentowanie muz*y*ki jest poprawne. Przypadek jest poprawny, bo czasownik _słuchać _wymaga dopełniacza.


----------



## marco_2

Ja osobiście również w tych wszystkich słowach pochodzenia greckiego (jak m*u*zyka, matem*a*tyka, f*i*zyka itd.) stosuję akcent proparoksytoniczny, czyli na trzeciej sylabie od końca, ale wokół siebie nagminnie słyszę ludzi, którzy tej normy nie przestrzegają niestety :-(


----------



## Thomas1

vianie said:


> A gdybym chciał zaakcentować oba słowa obu słów w tym samym stopniu, to jak państwo mówiliby [lepiej: "powiedzieliby" lub "jakby Państwo powiedzieli"; Jeśli używasz słowa "państwo", to dobrze jest je zaczynać od wielkiej litery.]?
> 
> Co robiłeś? Ale, Muzyki słuchałem.


Teraz twoje zdanie jest poprawne.

Ogólnie rzecz biorąc chodzi o wyrazy pochodzenia obcego zakończone na  -ika, -yka. To one mają akcent na trzecią sylabę od końca. Teoretycznie przynajmniej, bo w praktyce różnie to bywa. W normie potocznej dopuszczalne jest akcentowanie na przedostatnią sylabę. 

EDYCJA: Warto również dodać, że jeśli forma wyżej wymienionych wyrazów ma większą liczbę sylab niż mianownik to akcent pada na przedostatnią sylabę (w normie wzorcowej i potocznej), np:
*Mu*zyka jest bardzo ważnym elementem w naszym życiu. [norma wzorcowa]
Mu*zy*ka jest bardzo ważnym elementem w naszym życiu. [norma potoczna]
Z muzy*ka*mi. [norma wzorcowa i potoczna] [Ciężko mi wymyślić kontekst gdzie trzeba by zastosować narzędnik l. m. słowa "muzyka", ale tak wygląda akcentowanie.]


***
Czy imiona "Weronika" i "Dominika" wymawiacie też z akcentem na  trzecią sylabę? Ja akcentuję przedostatnią i akcentowanie na trzecią brzmi mi trochę afektowanie.


----------



## JakubikF

Zawsze akcentowałem na przedostatnią sylabę.


----------



## marco_2

Nazwy własne (imiona, nazwy geograficzne /_np. Tanganika, Kostaryka/) _to zupełnie inna sprawa.


----------



## Rudzielec

Zgadzam się, poza tym wystarczy wyobrazić sobie imię Monika, akcentowane MOnika. I sprawa jasna.


----------



## majlo

Ja to imię tak akcentowane wyobrażam sobie w języku angielskim.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Rudzielec said:


> Zgadzam się, poza tym wystarczy wyobrazić sobie imię Monika, akcentowane MOnika. I sprawa jasna.


 Wyobraziłem sobie, a nawet powiedziałem na głos, i nic, żadnego szoku, brzmi OK.


----------



## BezierCurve

Ale PApryka już brzmi węgiersko.


----------



## ryba

jazyk said:


> Dzień dobry.
> 
> Dopiero słyszałem w telewizji, jak ktoś mówi zainwestować trzy razy a zainteresować raz w tym samym wywadzie. Czy to normalne? Nie myślę, że mam zły słuch.



Dzień dobry, Jazyk!

Ja myślę, że to jest kwestia percepcji. W standardowym polskim akcent wyrazowy ma trochę inną dynamikę niż np. w portugalskim czy hiszpańskim. Ma też o wiele inną dynamikę niż we francuskim, ale tutaj posłużę się właśnie porównaniem do francuskiego. Otóż, we francuskim, wg. językoznawców, akcent wyrazowy wcale nie pada zawsze na ostatnią sylabę (jak się potocznie uważa, zarówno w Hiszpanii, jak i w Polsce). Nie pada on po prostu nigdzie.  Można ewentualnie mówić o akcencie w całym ciągu wyrazów, gdzie pada on na ostatnią sylabę (albo przedostatnią, jeżeli ostatnia zawiera schwę).

W polskim, w bardzo szybkiej mowie (np. dziennikarskiej), może nastąpić coś podobnego i wówczas słowo _zainwestować_ nie dostanie akcentu praktycznie nigdzie, wszystkie sylaby będą miały bardzo podobną siłę artykulacji, wyrzucane jak z katapulty. I to może wystarczyć, żeby Twoje brazylijskie uszy zinterpretowały akcent wyrazowy jako padający na ostatnią sylabę. Tak myślę.



Thomas1 said:


> Czy imiona "Weronika" i "Dominika" wymawiacie  też z akcentem na  trzecią sylabę? Ja akcentuję przedostatnią i  akcentowanie na trzecią brzmi mi trochę afektowanie.



Ja mówię zawsze WeROnika i raczej DomiNIka. _Dominika_ to ciekawy przypadek, bo po włosku _domenica_ ('niedziela') wymawia się z akcentem na _-me-_, a po hiszpańsku _dominica_ ('dominikańska') wymawia się z akcentem na _-ni-_, mimo że po łacinie akcent padał na _-mi-_.



Rudzielec said:


> Zgadzam się, poza tym wystarczy wyobrazić  sobie imię Monika, akcentowane MOnika. I sprawa jasna.



Jasna sprawa. Ja zawsze mówię MOnika, brzmi mi o wiele lepiej. Jakbym był Moniką, to by mnie wkurzała wymowa z akcentem na _-ni-_.



BezierCurve said:


> Ale PApryka już brzmi węgiersko.


 
I niemiecko i włosko i hiszpańsko i brytyjsko (o dziwo, w amerykańskim angielskim akcent pada na _-ri-_, _Longman Pronunciation Dictionary_ J.C. Wellsa potwierdza). Do większości języków słowo _papryka_ przywędrowało przez pośrednictwo węgierskiego, ale wzięło się od serbsko-chorwackiego _pàprika_. Ja wymawiam PApryka, przez szacunek dla etymologii.

Znajomość języków romańskich, które zachowały gros zasad akcentowania z łaciny (a więc również greckich), takich jak hiszpański, bardzo pomaga w utrwaleniu zasad starannego akcentowania w języku polskim, a przede wszystkim chroni przed hiperpoprawnościami typu *biBLIOteka (mówi się biblioTEka - szlag mnie trafiał, jak słyszałem tamtą reklamę, czego to ona była?), ale też przed wątpliwościami, jak akcentuje się AconCAgua, czy KostaRYka.


----------

